# Filter alternative



## Chezzybooboo (Apr 3, 2021)

I need to drop the water in my 3.5 gallon tank for my betta due to old age. The filter is at the top and it won’t work unless the water is filled to the top. Is there another filtration system I could use that doesn’t have to be at the top of the tank? He is struggling to stay at the top to eat and I could see how exhausted he is when he swims back to the bottom.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello and Welcome!

You can try a small sponge filter like this
Amazon.com : Sponge Filter Aquarium Biochemical Sponge Filter for Aquarium Breeding Fry Betta Shrimp Nano Fish Tank Filter with Airline Tubing (8 Feet/ 2.44 m) up to 60 Gallons : Pet Supplies

It is airdriven so it requires a small airpump and a valve to adjust the airflow.

I use one similar to this for a small tank
https://www.amazon.com/-/de/dp/B07H...d=1617435842&sprefix=small+airpump+aqu&sr=8-4

If you would like to try this setting you can prime the sponge with your current filter bacteria. You can either google this method or I‘ll explain it to you.


----------



## RedsYNWA (Feb 20, 2021)

A sponge filter would be a good idea they come in different shapes and sizes and the Hygger airpump posted above is very good but you can get similar ones with an adjustable air flow on the pump.Also if you go for a sponge filter watch this video on how to modify it to add an airstone inside.


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Chezzybooboo said:


> I need to drop the water in my 3.5 gallon tank for my betta due to old age.


How thoughtful of you!


----------



## Chezzybooboo (Apr 3, 2021)

Hi


Feanor said:


> Hello and Welcome!
> 
> You can try a small sponge filter like this
> Amazon.com : Sponge Filter Aquarium Biochemical Sponge Filter for Aquarium Breeding Fry Betta Shrimp Nano Fish Tank Filter with Airline Tubing (8 Feet/ 2.44 m) up to 60 Gallons : Pet Supplies
> ...


If I buy the Hygger one, will my betta be okay without the carbon filter I currently have. I currently use Topfin EF-S. This is my 1st Betta so I don't have experience with filters and tanks. I bought him a 5 gallon tank which is wider and would probably be easier for him to reach the top, but scared to move him, because I'm not sure he can handle the stress. There is not much advice anywhere on how to care for old bettas :-(.


----------



## bettaVIP (Apr 3, 2021)

OK


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

With a regular water changing routine of around 50% a week I don‘t see a problem.

But I haven‘t been using (or haven‘t had to use) carbon so far in a tank.

I can‘t tell you how much stress it would be for him.

You could move all of his tank decor plus plants and gravel/sand/substrate to his new home.

Another option would be to try out the sponge in his current tank with the lower waterline and the filter adjusted to a very gentle bubbling.


----------



## Chezzybooboo (Apr 3, 2021)

Feanor said:


> With a regular water changing routine of around 50% a week I don‘t see a problem.
> 
> But I haven‘t been using (or haven‘t had to use) carbon so far in a tank.
> 
> ...


Thank You for your suggestions. I ordered the Hygger and will do frequent water changes as usual. Hopefully he will be okay without a carbon or sponge filter. If there is anything else you think I need please let me know, I greatly appreciate any advice. I think I will keep him in his current tank. I don't want to take any chances with his fragile state. I've had him for over 2 years and who knows how old he was when I bought him from Petsmart. I guess I didn't do too bad for my 1st betta. He still eats, so I am hopeful he will stick around longer.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Make sure to re-cycle the new filter


----------



## Chezzybooboo (Apr 3, 2021)

KekeTheBettaDoc said:


> Make sure to re-cycle the new filter


How do I re-cycle a filter?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you can run the sponge filter and the established filter together for about three weeks that will seed the sponge filter with nitrifying bacteria. YouTube videos all advise to set up the sponge filter; keeping the old media in treated tank water while this is going one. Then remove the media from the old filter and squeeze or wave in front of the new filter. One showed propping the old media behind the sponge filter for three weeks.

If you can get SeaChem Stability it would help to "feed" the bacteria. First dose is double and Days 2-8 are single doses. I've used it to cycle new filters and when I add new fish to an aquarium to help compensate for the added bioload.

Should you need it, here's the Forum's cycling tutorial CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial


----------



## Chezzybooboo (Apr 3, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If you can run the sponge filter and the established filter together for about three weeks that will seed the sponge filter with nitrifying bacteria. YouTube videos all advise to set up the sponge filter; keeping the old media in treated tank water while this is going one. Then remove the media from the old filter and squeeze or wave in front of the new filter. One showed propping the old media behind the sponge filter for three weeks.
> 
> If you can get SeaChem Stability it would help to "feed" the bacteria. First dose is double and Days 2-8 are single doses. I've used it to cycle new filters and when I add new fish to an aquarium to help compensate for the added bioload.
> 
> Should you need it, here's the Forum's cycling tutorial CYCLING: the two-sentence tutorial


Thank you!


----------

